# Разное > Коллекционирование >  нарукавные знаки ВВС

## infekt

Официальные нарукавные знаки ВВС РФ - нарукавные нашивки указывающие на принадлежность военнослужащего к виду ВС, конкретной воинской части или учреждению и утвержденные приказом МО РФ, его заместителями, ГК ВВС.

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушные силы 
(утвержден приказом МО РФ №15 от 14.01.1998)

----------


## infekt

Авиация ПВО (учрежден приказом МО РФ №15 от 14.01.1998)

----------


## infekt

Войска противовоздушной обороны 
(приказ МО РФ №15 от 14.01.1998, справа образца 2005г.)

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушные силы
(приказ МО РФ от 13.08.2004г. №240)

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушные силы (нашивка на парадно-выходную экспериментальную форму офицеров и прапорщиков от модельера В. Юдашкина). Знак в серию не пошел.

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушные силы. Нашивки на экспериментальную форму от  В. Юдашкина. Вверху на повседневную форму, внизу на парадно-выходную офицеров и прапорщиков.

----------


## infekt

Главное командование ВВС (приказ МО  РФ от 13.08.2004г. №240)

----------


## infekt

Военно-научный комитет ВВС (???)

----------


## infekt

Командование специального назначения

----------


## infekt

16-я воздушная армия

----------


## infekt

37-я воздушная армия. Варианты изготовления

----------


## infekt

продолжение следует.
Ищу коллег по увлечению - коллекционированию нашивок ВС РФ. Мой обменный фонд можно увидеть пройдя по ссылке в подписи.

----------


## infekt

61-я воздушная армия

----------


## infekt

8я авиационная дивизия особого назначения

----------


## Gnom

> продолжение следует.
> Ищу коллег по увлечению - коллекционированию нашивок ВС РФ. Мой обменный фонд можно увидеть пройдя по ссылке в подписи.


через недели две-три появится поставщик. Сделаю фото потом скину. какой у вас ящик?

----------


## infekt

lace2004@narod.ru
интересны только российские нашивки

----------


## infekt

30-й Центральный НИИ

----------


## infekt

13 ГНИИ ЭРАТ

----------


## Gnom

> lace2004@narod.ru
> интересны только российские нашивки


Я помню :Wink:

----------


## infekt

132-й центральный узел связи ВВС

----------


## infekt

254-й узел связи ВВС (приказ Главнокомандующего ВВС от 31.12.2004 г.    № 526)

----------


## infekt

394-я эксплуатационно-техническая комендатура 
(приказ Главнокомандующего ВВС от 29.11.2007г. №450)

----------


## infekt

319-я эксплуатационно-техническая комендатура 
(нарукавный знак в "цвете" учрежден приказом ГК ВВС от 29.11.2007г. №449)

----------


## infekt

357-й учебный центр ВВС

----------


## infekt

Неидентифицирован

----------


## infekt

Неидентифицирован

----------


## infekt

Неидентифицирован. Предположительно Центральный вычислительный узел

----------


## infekt

874-й  подготовки специалистов радиотехнических войск ВВС. 
Всех, кому интересно коллекционирование нарукавных знаков, прошу в мой обмен(см. подпись)

----------


## МИГ

> Неидентифицирован. Предположительно Центральный вычислительный узел


ЦППЗ (Центр подготовки полетных заданий), сейчас может называется подругому.

----------


## Холостяк

1 фото - 13 ГНИИ ЭРАТ МО РФ изменил свой шеврон, который был представлен тут ранее. Вот выставляю последнюю утвержденную версию.

2 фото - шеврон МТО ВВС.

----------


## infekt

> 2 фото - шеврон МТО ВВС.


В обмене есть?

----------


## Холостяк

> В обмене есть?


К сожалению.... Это я сфоткал на мобилу во время гостей. Заказал, но уже как второй месяц пошел - жду обещенного...

----------


## infekt

Если появится - имейте в виду....




Военно-воздушная академия имени Ю.А. Гагарина (приказ ГК ВВС от 22.04.05г. №170; варианты изготовления)

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушная академия имени  Ю.А. Гагарина (нарукавный знак на форму от В. Юдашкина).

----------


## infekt

Челябинское высшее военное авиационное командное училище штурманов  (военный институт)
(приказ ГК ВВС от 24.03.08г. №120; варианты изготовления)

----------


## Griffon

Небольшая информация по приказам:
16 ВА (Приказ МО РФ №380 от 2007г.);
КСпН (Приказ МО РФ №145 от 2008г.);
37 ВА (Приказ МО РФ №365 от 2008г.);
61 ВА (Приказ МО РФ №437 от 2008г.).

----------


## An-Z

От белорусского друга получил буклет по ВВС и ПВО Беларуси, на обложке изображения нарукавных знаков, может будет полезно..

----------


## An-Z

Нарукавный знак военного факультета МДВАК

----------


## infekt

> К сожалению.... Это я сфоткал на мобилу во время гостей. Заказал, но уже как второй месяц пошел - жду обещенного...


Обещанного три года... Может получится раньше?

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушная инженерная академия имени Н.Е. Жуковского (приказ Главнокомандующего ВВС от 22.04.2005г. №171)

----------


## infekt

Военно-воздушная инженерная академия имени Н.Е. Жуковского 
(слева на повседневную, справа на парадно-выходную форму от В. Юдашкина)

----------


## infekt

Краснодарское высшее военное авиационное училище (военный авиационный институт). 

Кто-нибудь может помочь добыть такую пластиковую нашивку?

----------


## infekt

академия ВКО от различных производителей

----------


## infekt

320 авиабаза

----------


## muk33

Нарукавные знаки, нагрудные знаки на китель и рубашку от ГЛИЦ

----------


## МИГ

> Нарукавные знаки, нагрудные знаки на китель и рубашку от ГЛИЦ


Готов купить, поменять геральдический знак ГЛИЦа.

----------


## infekt

> Готов купить, поменять геральдический знак ГЛИЦа.


а я нашивки

----------


## muk33

Чуть позже, когда массово пойдут, пока выдали только руководящему составу ГЛИЦ.

----------


## Холостяк

Я б тоже нашивочку взял бы и знак...

----------


## infekt

42-й гвардейский зенитный ракетный полк. Копию приказа куда-то дел, скажу лишь, что знак учрежден приказом ГК войск ПВО

----------


## infekt

42-й гвардейский зенитный ракетный полк (приказ Главнокомандующего ВВС от 07.04.2005г. №150)

----------


## infekt

42-й гвардейский зенитный ракетный полк (проектный нарукавный знак на экспериментальную повседневную форму от Юдашкина; 2008 год)

----------


## infekt

11-я армия ВВС и ПВО (???)

----------


## desan2ra

> 11-я армия ВВС и ПВО (???)


А по 103-й ВДД есть?

----------


## Griffon

> 11-я армия ВВС и ПВО (???)


Нет, Антон, это одна из дивизий ПВО 11-й Армии, а нашивка армии такая.
А вообще, скорее всего это Краснознаменная Комсомольская Бригада Воздушной космической обороны (город Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 3 Командования.

----------


## infekt

> Нет, Антон, это одна из дивизий ПВО 11-й Армии, а нашивка армии такая.
> А вообще, скорее всего это Краснознаменная Комсомольская Бригада Воздушной космической обороны (город Комсомольск-на-Амуре) 3 Командования.


Спасибо! Хоть что-то проясняется!

вот новинка.
http://admin.strizhi.info/2010/08/20/865

----------


## infekt

> Чуть позже, когда массово пойдут, пока выдали только руководящему составу ГЛИЦ.


массово еще не пошли?

----------


## kruger

> Неидентифицирован. Предположительно Центральный вычислительный узел


Интересно как к Вам попал этот шеврон...Я служу в этой части...

----------


## infekt

> Интересно как к Вам попал этот шеврон...Я служу в этой части...


Так же как и все остальные :Smile: 
Название организации уточните?

----------


## infekt

> К сожалению.... Это я сфоткал на мобилу во время гостей. Заказал, но уже как второй месяц пошел - жду обещенного...


Холостяк, извините, лишней такой нашивки не появилось?

----------

